# Panic Attacks



## lilscar2003 (May 7, 2004)

Hello, what does panic attacks feel like? I think i might have had them when i was younger, but they went away about 10 yrs ago (thankfully!!)It would strike out of the blue many times i was sitting home quietly reading and i would get this strange, awful, unreal feeling. Sometimes i would be around people and i would feel all panicky inside and feel like im going crazy or die and i would look around at the people i was with and they didn't even seem to notice anything wrong. I don't know why they went away but i am grateful that they did cause it was the worst feeling in the world. After, that i got the IBS (it's always something).


----------



## roxannecaza (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi,If you are hypoglycemic those panic attacks (or feeling of) could be caused by the sugar in your diet. Mine were, and after cutting sugar out of my diet I never had them again.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Ouch- I never heard that. How did you determine it was the sugar?Lil- I know how you feel. Sometimes mine start up out of nowhere. There was a line in "Analyze This" where De Niro said he starts panicking about getting a panic attack and that's how I am!


----------



## MarshaMcLaren (Aug 22, 2004)

Sounds like exactly what I get Lil, i was told those feelings are anxiety/panic attacks. I can be sitting in a restaurant with friends then all of a sudden my heart's racing and i feel all funny like i can't breath...it's so scary which makes it worse!! I used to get them really bad before I went to bed at night then i went on holiday to Turkey and the change of scenery must have broke the habit because they stopped! But I do still get them in my day-to-day life. About 2 weeks ago was in work and just finished eating a roll and sausage (yup, the simplest things seem to set 'em off! lol)and the next things the room started spinning, i felt all panicky and no air, like i was gonna pass out or die on the spot so rushed outside to get air and it passed but was still plagued with a 'breathless' feeling all afternoon.Ouch, i'd be interested to know how you discovered the sugar in your diet was causing the panic attacks? There's been a few occasions like the restuarant and 'roll and sausage' that i've had one?? It really baffles me why the human mind / body has got to be so darn complicated at times! Grr


----------



## lilscar2003 (May 7, 2004)

Hello ~ Maybe it is hypoglycemia. I can't go for too long without eating before i get a headache and feel all draggy. I don't know if i could give up all sugar thou. I love sweets and i get really bad cravings for the sweet stuff.


----------

